# Samsung One Remote to Operate TiVo Roamio



## jbroox (May 31, 2018)

I have a new Samsung TV, and during setup I selected my TiVo Roamio under the HDMI 1 input. Everything setup great, and to my surprise the Samsung One Remote actually operates my TiVo unit - Bonus! However, I can't find any information explaining the functions. I figured out some functions, but I'm thinking there's more there if I knew what to look for. It also appears that you can use voice commands, but I'm not having much luck getting them to work consistently. I'm guessing there must be some information somewhere, but my searches haven't turned anything up. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## gilport (Nov 11, 2006)

What model number did you enter when setting up the Samsung One remote? I have not had any luck on making mine work with the tivo.


----------



## jbroox (May 31, 2018)

That Samsung TV was not working properly with my home theater system, so I took it back and bought a Sony TV instead. Sorry, I don't recall the code I used with my remote.


----------



## ke3ju (Jan 5, 2004)

gilport said:


> What model number did you enter when setting up the Samsung One remote? I have not had any luck on making mine work with the tivo.


I can't get it working either. I even tried moving from hdmi 2 to hdmi 1 thinking maybe it had to be in the first port.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kev1419 (Aug 30, 2013)

I just figured this out on my 2018 Samsung Q9 TV ONE remote with Tivo Bolt...

1) Press Home
2) Go to Source
3) Open Universal Remote Option
4) Select New Device
5) Select Cable/Satellite Box
6) Select TV Directly
7) Enter Zip Code
8) Select My service Provider is not listed
9) Go up to Search for your service provider and Enter Tivo
10) Select Tivo
11) Select your HDMI Source you have Tivo plugged in
12) Test the Channel Up/Down
13) Press Yes if working 

It works pretty nice for most basic Tivo navigation. Getting to the pause, 30 sec, fast forward, etc does take an extra click. No Tivo button but the back, and up/down/left/right are working great.


----------



## ke3ju (Jan 5, 2004)

Kev1419 said:


> I just figured this out on my 2018 Samsung Q9 TV ONE remote with Tivo Bolt...
> 
> 1) Press Home
> 2) Go to Source
> ...


I was pretty excited to try this. I'm guessing it doesn't work for me because Mini Vox has no CEC yet. It also broke the ARC connection to my Samsung Sound Bar. After 2 hours of fiddling, had to reset the TV and start from scratch.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ke3ju (Jan 5, 2004)

I was never able to get my ARC connection back. Resorted to an optical cable. 

Sent from my KFSUWI using Tapatalk


----------



## JayMan747 (Nov 10, 2008)

Kev1419 said:


> I just figured this out on my 2018 Samsung Q9 TV ONE remote with Tivo Bolt...
> 
> 1) Press Home
> 2) Go to Source
> ...


I know this is over a year old, but just bought a Samsung Q7 and have this setup, but selected Verixon instead of SP not listed...
Curious if you are controlling this over CEC, mine is working but by IR (line of sight)

Thanks!


----------



## ke3ju (Jan 5, 2004)

JayMan747 said:


> I know this is over a year old, but just bought a Samsung Q7 and have this setup, but selected Verixon instead of SP not listed...
> Curious if you are controlling this over CEC, mine is working but by IR (line of sight)
> 
> Thanks!


What box are you controlling? As far as I know, the Minis still do not have CEC enabled on them.


----------



## JayMan747 (Nov 10, 2008)

ke3ju said:


> What box are you controlling? As far as I know, the Minis still do not have CEC enabled on them.


Tivo Bolt.
Tivo stays on all the time, and connected HDMI to Samsung.
One Remote Power on, will use CEC to turn on Denon, and will control Denon Volume and send Audio ARC to Denon for both TV Apps and Tivo.
My question is can the One Remote control Tivo over CEC. I have it somewhat controlling via IR, but Tivo is in Cabinet, so it has to remain open. For now, the Tivo Remote will power on TV, and via CEC power on the Denon.

Would be nice if I could use the One Remote for all basic functions on TV, Denon Volume and Tivo over CEC.


----------



## Jdbrrw (10 mo ago)

Kev1419 said:


> I just figured this out on my 2018 Samsung Q9 TV ONE remote with Tivo Bolt...
> 
> 1) Press Home
> 2) Go to Source
> ...


This worked beautifully. Thank you


----------

